
Estimating Superspreading of SARS-CoV-2 in the USA from COVID Statistics - _Microft
https://arxiv.org/abs/2007.15673
======
_Microft
The co-author summarizes the method in Twitter thread:

[https://twitter.com/gravity_levity/status/129008970071631462...](https://twitter.com/gravity_levity/status/1290089700716314626)

The title of the paper ("Superspreading of SARS-CoV-2 in the USA") was
slightly edited to better describe the content of the paper.

